# Surround sound not completely working



## efcjoe (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi
I just hooked up a surround sound system to my eMachines e4026. The system works fine on my PS3 (optical connection) but it doesn't work so well with my computer.

I use the Realtek HD Audio Manager to set it up, but whatever I try it doesn't work, this is what I've got at the minute:








The options for the back panel are:









At the minute I'm getting sound out of the centre, right and left speakers only when I test the centre speaker (when I click on left or right, no sound comes out of anything). When the subwoofer is pressed, sound comes out of the two rear speakers. No sound from the subwoofer at all.

This is pretty confusing, maybe it's a driver issue but more likely it's my setup skills. Any help?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Joe,
Welcome to the forum.
Did you adjust your speaker setup in the Sound properties. Go to the Control panel (switch to classic view if not switched already)>Sound and Audio Devices>On the speaker settings click on the advance tab and be sure your speaker setup is set to the appropriate setup.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## efcjoe (Sep 24, 2007)

Yep, 5.1 Surround Sound Speakers.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Joe,
Sorry for the delay. Can you give me more info about the PC and its sound card (onboard or a PCI card)? If you are not sure run Everest on my link and post the results. Also check in the device manager to see if there are any driver errors (yellow or red exclamation points). Also if you can give me the make, model of the speaker setup. Double check the connections at both the PC and speakers and supply a screen shot of these if you can.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## efcjoe (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi Bill,
No problem. Everest says it's an Intel 82801FB ICH6 - High Definition Audio Controller [B-1] PCI. Not sure if this is what you needed though. There's nothing bad in the device manager. The speaker setup is strange -- I bought it in Japan and the exact one doesn't seem to be in many places. It's called 'Creative Desktop Theater PlayWorks 2500'.

As for the connections, I think they are all correct. I've got a black wire going into 'line in' on my computer to 'line in' on the speaker control system. Then I have a green wire going into 'line out' on my computer from 'rear in' on the speaker control system. All the speakers are plugged in the right places (eg. subwoofer, central, etc.).

Let me know if you need any other info.
Joe


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Joe,
Check out this link and see if you connections are correct.
http://www.creative.com/products/speakers/howto/
How many connections are hooked into the PC? You need 3. You may have to purchase a 5.1 PCI sound card. Read this link for more info:
http://asia.creative.com/corporate/pressroom/releases/welcome.asp?pid=8152
Let me know.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## efcjoe (Sep 24, 2007)

Just two connections to the PC so that's probably why. I should be getting a Mac fairly soon anyway so I don't really want to buy anything. Thanks anyway though mate, you've been a great help.
Joe


----------

